# Radeon 9700 success!!

## deviljelly

Hi gentoo'ers,

	I really excited about gentoo, I've been installing over the last 3 days. Apart from waiting for a day for KDE my biggest problem has been my ATI Radeon 9700 card and getting it working correctly (I was never able to do this under suse) but tonight success!!! With the official drivers!!!

Here are the stats on an Athon XP 1600+ (10'ish percent overclock tonight)

glxgears 4704!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

fgl_glxgears 704!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

Not bad for crappy drivers and a middle of the field CPU.

I have to go and tend to my neglexted wife now, I'll post the detail tomorrow, I'm supposing some of you want to know?

Paul

----------

## Herodotus

I have just installed a new gentoo and I am stuck on how to configure X for my 9700... please tell me how.... drivers? kernel options? X config? 

impart the knowledge  :Smile: 

----------

## deviljelly

(remember to export ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86")

* emerge the ati-drivers

* Change compiler options in /lib/modules/fglrx/build_module/make.sh

(I added, -mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math -fprefetch-loop-arrays)

* Run make.sh

* find installed fglrx.o and replace it with new one

* configure kernel, removing DRI and DRM and adding AGP

* Rebuild kernel (restart  :Wink: )

* Run fglrxconfig

* Adjust XF86Config-4 

* make sure the fglrx.o module is loaded at startup (I think this is done when x starts anyway)

I think the key was to change the kernel, I'll post my config files and XFree log below

Paul

----------

## deviljelly

I'n need to pretty this up! I'm using a specific mod line and DDC turned off as it didn't seem to pick up my monitor correctly.

# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 27    # video

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31-80

    VertRefresh 56-75

    DisplaySize 338 270

    UseModes "Modes[0]"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

    Identifier "Modes[0]"

    ModeLine "1280x1024" 135 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === Fire GL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "Display2"                   "0"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "on"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e44

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

----------

## deviljelly

XFree86 Version 4.2.1 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 3 September 2002

	If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

	newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

	reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-gentoo-r10 i686 [ELF] 

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Thu Feb 20 09:49:24 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled, /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/, /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80006260, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3099 card 1043,8064 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 13f6,0111 card 1043,80e2 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 1033,0035 card 1033,0035 rev 41 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0c:1: chip 1033,0035 card 1033,0035 rev 41 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:2: chip 1033,00e0 card 0e55,2928 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1429,d010 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3074 card 1043,8052 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1043,8052 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e44 card 1002,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4e64 card 1002,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) LoadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Module scanpci: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) UnloadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (-1,0,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0xc7000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0xc8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x18000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI unknown chipset (0x4e44) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xc7800000/16, I/O @ 0xd800/8, BIOS @ 0xd7fe0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI unknown chipset (0x4e64) rev 0, Mem @ 0xc8000000/27, 0xc7000000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xc5000000 - 0xc50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0xc5800000 - 0xc58000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0xc7800000 - 0xc780ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xc6000000 - 0xc6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0xc6800000 - 0xc6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xc7000000 - 0xc700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0xc5000000 - 0xc50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0xc5800000 - 0xc58000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0xc7800000 - 0xc780ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0xc6000000 - 0xc6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0xc6800000 - 0xc6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xc7000000 - 0xc700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xc5000000 - 0xc50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xc5800000 - 0xc58000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0xc7800000 - 0xc780ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0xc6000000 - 0xc6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0xc6800000 - 0xc6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0xc7000000 - 0xc700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.1.10

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 2.5.1

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI R200 QH (AGP),

	ATI R200 QL (AGP), ATI R200 QT (AGP), ATI R200 BB (AGP),

	Radeon RV250 Id (R9000), Radeon RV250 Ie (R9000),

	Radeon RV250 If (R9000), Radeon RV250 Ig (R9000),

	Radeon RV250 Ld (M9), Radeon RV250 Le (M9), Radeon RV250 Lf (M9),

	Radeon RV250 Lg (M9), Radeon R300 AD (R9500), Radeon R300 AE (R9500),

	Radeon R300 AF (R9500), Radeon R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

	Radeon R300 ND (R9700 Pro), Radeon R300 NE (R9700/R9500Pro),

	Radeon R300 NF (Unknown), Radeon R300 NG (Fire GL X1)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset Radeon R300 ND (R9700 Pro) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xc5000000 - 0xc50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xc5800000 - 0xc58000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0xc7800000 - 0xc780ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0xc6000000 - 0xc6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0xc6800000 - 0xc6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0xc7000000 - 0xc700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x082065d0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xc5000000 - 0xc50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xc5800000 - 0xc58000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0xc7800000 - 0xc780ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0xc6000000 - 0xc6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0xc6800000 - 0xc6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0xc7000000 - 0xc700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] 0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[16] 0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[17] 0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[18] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[24] 0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[25] 0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Display2" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "Radeon R300 ND (R9700 Pro)" (Chipset = 0x4e44)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0002)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI grafics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xc7800000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xd7fe0000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipRevID = 0x02

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(**) fglrx(0): OpenGL Overlay enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Display == Type 1

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=31000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) fglrx(0): Validating modes on Primary head (DDCType: 3) ---------

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDDC"

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.00-80.00 kHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-75.00 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (338, 270) mm

(**) fglrx(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 2.5.1

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x0000000f

(==) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x000005be

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(II) fglrx(0): using CAIL version [ATI LIB=CAIL.LIB,IA32,2.0024]

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0xc7800000 - 0xc780ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xc5000000 - 0xc50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xc5800000 - 0xc58000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0xc7800000 - 0xc780ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0xc6000000 - 0xc6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0xc6800000 - 0xc6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0xc7000000 - 0xc700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] 0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] 0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[20] 0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[27] 0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[28] 0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd8700000 (size=0x07900000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.2.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.2.1

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "agpgart"

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "fglrx" driver

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf893b000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf893b000 to 0x40015000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 2.5.1

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Nov 27 2002

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.4.19-gentoo-r10

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xc7800000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000217 bridge: 0x1106/0x3099

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000314

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocoll is enabled for grafics board. (cmd=0x1f000314)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] grafics chipset has AGP v2.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xf8a9a000

(II) fglrx(0): VisualConfigs initialized

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): back buffer:    0xd8700000

(II) fglrx(0): depth buffer:   0xdfb00000

(II) fglrx(0): front buffer:   0xd8000000

(II) fglrx(0): offscreen:      0xd8500000

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00700000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1433)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1024)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 401

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	Solid Lines

	Dashed Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled [s]

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

EDIT:  Added two spaces in really long "FontPath set to" line for word wrapping.  - kanuslupus

----------

## deviljelly

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon 9700 Pro Athlon (3DNow!)

OpenGL version string: 1.3.3477 (X4.2.0-2.5.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_element_array, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, 

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, GL_ATI_separate_stencil, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_vertex_array_object, 

    GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_streams, 

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATIX_texture_env_route, 

    GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_occlusion_query, 

    GL_SGI_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_multitexture, 

    GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x30 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x31 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x33 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x34 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

----------

## deviljelly

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon 9700 Pro Athlon (3DNow!)

OpenGL version string: 1.3.3477 (X4.2.0-2.5.1)

----------

## Herodotus

Jelly,

Thanks for all the info. I am rather a newbie though, could you be a little more specific about the kernel options to enable and disable? are you ever on #gentoo so I could pester you directly?

Thanks,

H.

----------

## Ulukay

wooohooooo

i got my Radeon 9700 PRO to work   :Very Happy: 

now i need an overclocker for my radeon - is there any tool?

----------

## deviljelly

Hi,

	Congrats, what are your glxgears and fgl_glxgears numbers?

Paul

----------

## deviljelly

 *Herodotus wrote:*   

> Jelly,
> 
> Thanks for all the info. I am rather a newbie though, could you be a little more specific about the kernel options to enable and disable? are you ever on #gentoo so I could pester you directly?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...

 

Sure,

	make menuconfig

	go into character devices

	select agpgart

	select your MB chipset (I have VIA)

	DESELECT DRI

	go into console drivers

	select VGA console

	select mode selection

		go into frame buffer support

		select support for frame buffer

		select VESA

		(and I selected RADEON as a module, althougn it is not used)

But there is a bug in the official radeon drivers so FB console does not work properly

no very clear, sorry.

Paul

----------

## Ulukay

 *deviljelly wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> 	Congrats, what are your glxgears and fgl_glxgears numbers?
> 
> Paul

 

fgl_glxgears about 800 +- 5fps

----------

## deviljelly

 *Ulukay wrote:*   

>  *deviljelly wrote:*   Hi,
> 
> 	Congrats, what are your glxgears and fgl_glxgears numbers?
> 
> Paul 
> ...

 

oooh, about 100 better than mine, have you tried runnig with twm instead of a heavier wm, the numbers will go up. What machine spec do you have?

Paul

----------

## Ulukay

i ran it under fluxbox 

system specs are here (radeon not oc because i have no tool   :Sad:  )

http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?user=ULUKAY

----------

## TenPin

hi, I'm considering getting an ATI card but I'm unsure of the quality of the drivers. Does glquake/quake2/quake3 work and does mplayer/xine work using XV output ?

----------

## jhboricua

 *deviljelly wrote:*   

> Hi gentoo'ers,
> 
> 	I really excited about gentoo, I've been installing over the last 3 days. Apart from waiting for a day for KDE my biggest problem has been my ATI Radeon 9700 card and getting it working correctly (I was never able to do this under suse) but tonight success!!! With the official drivers!!!
> 
> Here are the stats on an Athon XP 1600+ (10'ish percent overclock tonight)
> ...

 Could you provide some info about your system?  Like mobo/chipset, etc??

My problem is not the ATI drivers.  My problem is that the AGP module won't work with my KT400 mobo at AGP8x.  Also, please provide which kernel sources you are using.  Thx.

----------

## deviljelly

I'm running an ASUS A7V266 with an earty KT266, so pretty regular stuff, I have seen posts about the KT400 here, but I can't remember if it works, I would suggest trying AGP4X mode, but then again you don't buyt a KT400, ATU 9700 Pro and install Gentoo to make it run at 4X!!

Good luck.

----------

## dweebs0r

Can you give us some benchmarks on popular opengl games (ut 2003 and quake3).  Also, how is the 2D picture quality?  Better than the quality when using an Nvidia card?  Post a screenshot if possible.  Thanks.

                          --Dweebs

----------

## WeeTzz

when you say to add those compiler options to make.sh, I"m not sure where to add them.. I see a lot of {CC} statements, and do i need to add to all of them?  I'm afraid i may be missing one as I can't get this crap to work. Can someone post their make.sh?

Thanks.

----------

## WeeTzz

anyone able to post their make.sh?  or you could email it to neal0007@tc.umn.edu.  I can't get it to work and am unsure why.  All i know is i can't find a variable that sets options in that file so i'm adding it wherever i see a {CC}.

HELP!

----------

